# Conversor Paralelo a USB



## Vicm@x (Feb 12, 2007)

Hola a toda la comunidad, soy Nuevo en este foro y créanme tengo gran interés por ser parte activa de este.
He estado buscando en este foro una manera de conectar mi scanner paralelo a mi PC portátil (no tiene puerto paralelo) pero lo q encuentro es tan solo una referencia de búsqueda  sobre un articulo a comprar, la verdad he buscado por toda parte dicho adaptador o conversor pero nada, en  ningún lado lo encuentro solo en una tienda lo había pero por su valor me salía mas cómodo comprar un nuevo scanner.  Sé que existe el diagrama de diseño de este conversor de paralelo (scanner) a USB, pero no lo encuentro así q si alguien sabe donde lo puedo conseguir le agradecería  enormemente.
Gracias a todos y esperen próximamente mis aportes.
Éxitos.


----------



## heli (Feb 13, 2007)

Probablemente no exista. Los escáner paralelo NO utilizan el mismo protocolo que las impresoras, por lo que tiene que ser un convertidor ESPECIAL para escaner. 
Yo he usado convertidores USB a puerto de impresora de la casa ATEN, pero están preparados para conectar una impresora, conector centronics 36 pines, y tú necesitas uno para cannon 25 pines. Podrías probar a cambiar el conector (soldar y desoldar solo si tienes experiencia en electrónica) pero no es seguro que funcione. 
Comprar un escáner nuevo SI que funcionará, pero es más caro...


----------



## Vicm@x (Feb 13, 2007)

Por fin una respuesta clara y concisa... Gracias por sacarme de la ignorancia.
Éxitos!


----------

